# New blood work results



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

I hope everybody is doing well.

I just got my recent blood work from yesterday 8/8:
TSH 2.330 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.01 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 6/13:
TSH 2.570 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.09 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 4/13:
TSH 4.330
FREE T4 1.03 ng/dl
ANTI-TPO >1000 IU/ML

I have been on Armour(30mg) for almost 8 weeks. I don't feel any better and my symptoms are the same. I AM SOOO HOPING that my endo is going to increase my dosage. I actually wanted her to increase the dosage about 2weeks into the medication. Because 2 days after taking it, I felt better. But then about a week later, I am back to feeling like cr*p. This is so frustrating to go through because I want to feel better sooner and not go through the adjustment of the dosage!! :sad0047:

If anybody has any opinion/thoughts on my recent blood work, I would greatly appreciate it!!

HUGS TO ALL :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> ...


Your Free T3 is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay low. Ideally, for most people it should be at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

I believe a 1/2 grain increase at this time would be prudent and for fine tuning about every 8 weeks thereafter, a quarter of a grain until you feel great. (euthyroid)

You have had an ultra-sound; correct? That TPO was mighty high in April.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> Your Free T3 is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay low. Ideally, for most people it should be at about 75% of the range given by your lab.
> 
> Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
> 
> ...


THANKS ANDROS for your feedback. hugs3

I did an ultra sound back in April. The result was that I had a minor goiter and my old endo was not concerned. This new endo took me off of Synthroid, because she feels that it will increase the size of goiter.

I am waiting to hear back from the endo if the she is going to increase the dosage of the Armour. FINGERS CROSSED!!

Have you or anybody else heard about working out increases the symptoms of Hashi's?? I work out about 5-6 hours a week. And I heard that would at times make my symptoms worse.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> THANKS ANDROS for your feedback. hugs3
> 
> I did an ultra sound back in April. The result was that I had a minor goiter and my old endo was not concerned. This new endo took me off of Synthroid, because she feels that it will increase the size of goiter.
> 
> ...


The only thing working out would do is deplete your FREE T3 which is your active hormone. Your doctor needs to work with you on the titration process so you can do your max.

I work out heavy 5 days a week and fast walk for an hour each morning. I am 69, female and I have stabilized on 3 1/2 grains of Armour. Do all my own yard work, large vegetable garden, housework and so on.

My goal is to stay fit so that when I get old, I can still take care of myself. ROLF!!

If this doc is oppositional, find one who is not. You need to get to where you are going in life!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

You need an increase. I was the same as you. Started out on a very low dose, would wear it for awhile and then feel crappy again. I am still slowly increasing and have reached a whole grain of Naturethroid. Still have some symptoms so increasing by a 1/4 grain. 
Don't know anything about the work out question, but I know with hashi's (I have it too) changing my diet made a HUGE difference. Have you had a food alergy test done? Remember hashi's is an auto immune disorder and our immune system starts in our gut. If your gut is out of whack, it angers your antibodies which in turn go on a "thyroid destruction rampage" and causes inflammation which makes you feel rotten. (Geez, what a cycle,,,,) I found out I was gluten intolerant and eliminating it really helped. Just giving you some ideas.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh gosh!! Don't I feel like slacker when I read on ALL THE THINGS you do!! :ashamed0005: 
heeheehee

That is great to hear that you do all that stuff!! Everyday I try to work up the energy to work out and get things done. But as many people with Hashi's know that is a difficult task. However, I am hoping to see the light at the end of the tunnel with this new endo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Oh gosh!! Don't I feel like slacker when I read on ALL THE THINGS you do!! :ashamed0005:
> heeheehee
> 
> That is great to hear that you do all that stuff!! Everyday I try to work up the energy to work out and get things done. But as many people with Hashi's know that is a difficult task. However, I am hoping to see the light at the end of the tunnel with this new endo.


Find someone (a doctor) who will help you get that FT3 up where it belongs.

By day's end, I do get tired. The normal tired. Everyone gets tired or should. LOL!


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Has anybody heard that when taking Armour, it should be chewed & also not to be taken with birth control pills??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Has anybody heard that when taking Armour, it should be chewed & also not to be taken with birth control pills??


I have heard both but don't give it any credence. Your Armour will be titrated to what you "always" do and that is why consistency is important.

Iron and calcium supplements should be taken 4 to 5 hours away from thyroxine replacement and "some" meds interfere as well as some supplements like L-Carnitine which is very goitrogenic and in fact is used to treat hyperthyoid.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> I have heard both but don't give it any credence. Your Armour will be titrated to what you "always" do and that is why consistency is important.
> 
> Iron and calcium supplements should be taken 4 to 5 hours away from thyroxine replacement and "some" meds interfere as well as some supplements like L-Carnitine which is very goitrogenic and in fact is used to treat hyperthyoid.


Thanks for the info!! hugs3


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Yikes. I chewed my Naturethroid one morning and about 30 minutes later I was flying high! Man O' Man I literally jumped,,,no FLEW out of bed that morning.
I never did it again. Too much energy. 
I take mine at 4:00 AM the normal way. With a big ole' bottle of water. It seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> The only thing working out would do is deplete your FREE T3 which is your active hormone. Your doctor needs to work with on the titration process so you can do your max.
> 
> I work out heavy 5 days a week and fast walk for an hour each morning. I am 69, female and I have stabilized on 3 1/2 grains of Armour. Do all my own yard work, large vegetable garden, housework and so on.
> 
> ...


My endo finally got back to me today. She is only increasing my dosage to additional 15 grams (1/4 grains), so I am now on 45 grams(3/4 grain) instead of 30(1/2 grain). And the endo wants me to take 15 grams(1/4 grain) during the day & 30(1/2 grain) @ night.

Does anybody have any thoughts? hugs2


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> My endo finally got back to me today. She is only increasing my dosage to additional 15 grams (1/4 grains), so I am now on 45 grams(3/4 grain) instead of 30(1/2 grain). And the endo wants me to take 15 grams(1/4 grain) during the day & 30(1/2 grain) @ night.
> 
> Does anybody have any thoughts? hugs2


As long as your endo wants to see you in 8 weeks, this is considered the norm for Armour titration.

At the 8 week mark, she should have you get labs and continue the titration by 1/4 grain every 8 weeks until you feel completely well. This is "exactly" what my own doctor did.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> As long as your endo wants to see you in 8 weeks, this is considered the norm for Armour titration.
> 
> At the 8 week mark, she should have you get labs and continue the titration by 1/4 grain every 8 weeks until you feel completely well. This is "exactly" what my own doctor did.


Has anybody heard of the book called STOP THE THYROID MADNESS? It is a pretty interesting read. It says that people should get blood work re done in 4 weeks. The author's explanation is that when people are taking the incorrect dosage for too long, it actually damages the thyroid more.

I thought that was an interesting fact/knowledge. The reason why I mentioned this is that I am thinking of maybe waiting 4 weeks for the re do of the blood work. I know in a couple of days if the med is working or not. The last time I took the med, I felt "better" in a couple of days, but then my symptoms/ickyness(medical term...hahaha) came back fast.

Thoughts anybody??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Has anybody heard of the book called STOP THE THYROID MADNESS? It is a pretty interesting read. It says that people should get blood work re done in 4 weeks. The author's explanation is that when people are taking the incorrect dosage for too long, it actually damages the thyroid more.
> 
> I thought that was an interesting fact/knowledge. The reason why I mentioned this is that I am thinking of maybe waiting 4 weeks for the re do of the blood work. I know in a couple of days if the med is working or not. The last time I took the med, I felt "better" in a couple of days, but then my symptoms/ickyness(medical term...hahaha) came back fast.
> 
> Thoughts anybody??


If you are taking T3 in any form,then getting labs would be interesting but not necessarily useful as the body also needs time to stabilize on these hormones whether it be T4 only or a med w/T3 added.

If you are taking T4 only, getting labs at the 4 week mark truly would be a waste of money and you would gain little knowledge if any. It takes 8 weeks for T4 to build up in the system.


----------

